# corner tub deck



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been looking around this site for some time now, but never have taken the time to join. But, now I have a question that I can't find an answer to just by searching.

I'm putting a corner tub in the master bath of a house I'm building. It will have a wood framed deck, tiled, with a drop in oval tub. I've built a couple of these in the past, but it's been a few years. The plan shows the dimensions of the deck to be as follows: 5' down each wall from the corner, then out 2'-6" from the wall, then connect across the front. It makes somewhat of a diamond shape. I always thought it looked like the shape on Superman's chest.
If I recall correctly, this is the same dimensions that I have used before, and have never had a problem with the tub fitting. But, when the plumber came to plumb for the slab, he said it would not work, and set the drain further down the wall. As it is now, I would have to build one wall of the deck 7' from the corner. The bathroom is not big enough to build it 7' down both walls, and anything other than square would look terrible. I've drawn it up on paper to scale with a 60" tub and see no reason why it won't work. 

Does anyone have any experience building one of these? Do you see any problems with these dimensions and shape? Also, what height did you build it? I think the ones I built before were around 20"

I'm sorry my first post was such a long one, but I wanted to be as thorough as possible.
Thanks


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

You need to get the cut sheet from the supply house or manufactures website, it will have all dimensions, most of the time a full size template is available.
It seems if your plumber didn't know it was going on an angle.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 16, 2009)

I dug around the other day until I found a template from an old one. I doubt it will be exactly the same as what I'll use, but it's close enough to prove my point. I'm going to try to call the supply house tomorrow for the exact dimensions. I'm going to build the outer walls before he roughs in so there's no more room to argue.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

I usually lay things out and tell my plumber how I want it done not the other way around. Most plumbers are not interested in how it will look as much as how it will be to work on. No offense to any plumbers out there :whistling

Get the cut sheet on the tub. Do a drawing to make sure everything will work out. Then tell your plumber this is what you want him to do. 

Take charge for Christ sake.


----------

